# GloFish?



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think GloFish can be placed with bettas (Male or female) but I just wanted to ask if its possible? 

No one be negative please, its just a question.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They can, but you need quite a big tank (15 gallons) because they're SUPER active.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Would they do better with a male betta or a few females?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It is possible to keep glofish with bettas, but glofish are schooling fish and need to be in groups of at least 3 ore more with plenty of room to swim. In the past, I have kept a group of glofish with a single male betta in a 20 gallon. Honestly, the glofish seemed to annoy him.... although they did not nip his fins. It depends on the fish and how your tank is set up I guess. I do think glofish are less aggressive than regular zebra danios.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

hannah16 said:


> Would they do better with a male betta or a few females?


 
Female bettas tend to be more sociable and less aggressive with other fish than male bettas if that helps. It really depends on the fish. Each betta seems to have a unique temperament and personality.


----------

